# Shimano C50 wheel variations?



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

So thanks to members here, I have pretty much decided on the Shimano C50 Aluminum/carbon wheels for my next upgrade.

I am finding a few versions.

Cheapest is the RS80-C50, which is found is a 10 spd so I guess a "last years" model? About $900 a set

The RS81-C50 seems to be 11 spd but not for sale in the US?

Then is just the Shimano C50 wheel which some dealers have in all carbon, and some with aluminum brakes? Waiting for pricing, but under $1500

The Oval 945 wheel is $1100 for a set and the Zipp 60 is also $1500 as other options.

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Mr645 said:


> So thanks to members here, I have pretty much decided on the Shimano C50 Aluminum/carbon wheels for my next upgrade.
> 
> I am finding a few versions.
> 
> ...


You are correct, there are lots of C50 wheels out there. However, when we suggest to you to get some we're only talking about one of those. Dura-Ace. RS80 and RS81 are lower level wheels. RS is their Road Sport line.

For the record we can get the RS81-C50s here no problem. I just checked their inventory and Shimano has them in stock. Let me post some info for you about them real quick.

Dura-Ace trickle down technologies
D2 aerodynamic wide rim profile (C50)
Shimano manufactured carbon/alloy clinchers
OptBal Spoke System enhances wheel rigidity and durability (C50/C35)
Extra-wide hub flanges maximizes lateral ridigidity (C50/C35)
Easy maintenance: Digital adjust syste; Less QR axial force
Proprietary SHIMANO carbon-alloy construction process
SHIMANO angular contact bearings and oversize A7075 alloy axles
10,11-speed compatible
Wt:F841/R1067g
Rim:Height F50mm, Width 22.4mm


*EWHRS81C50PE* WH-RS81-C50-CL 50mm F16H/R21H (set)




The Dura-Ace ones are the "normal Shimano C50" ones that come in carbon or aluminum, tubular or clincher respectively. You'll want the Shimano Dura-Ace C50 clinchers.



D2 rim design optimizes aerodynamics and stability
OptBal Spoke System enhances wheel rigidity and durability
Nipples below rim bed enhances aerodynamics and fluid appearance
Extra-wide hub flange maximizes lateral rigidity| Proprietyary SHIMANO carbon construction process
High strength, lightweight titanium freehub body
Digital cone-bearing adjustment for smooth rotation performance
SHIMANO angular contact bearings and oversize A7075 alloy axles
10, 11-speed compatible
Wt:F752/R920g
Rim:Height 50mm, Width 23mm Quick Release


*EWH9000C50FREC* WH-9000-C50-CL Dura-Ace 50mm Clincher (set)


----------



## Justin222729 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have been looking at these (Dura Ace 9000 C50 Clincher) for a long time as an upgrade option but there is such mixed feedback about the quality of the braking track and carbon/aluminium join, that it has put me off. They look like a great wheel but I don't understand why the buyer feedback is so mixed for a Dura Ace product. 

I wonder if what follows this wheel will improve all of those parts and make it an overall standout.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info on the different versions. It's a little confusing. Everyone I talk do regarding the C50, Zipp 60, Mavic or Easton EC70 seem to love the Shimano Dura Ace C50 wheels. The Zipps also excellent but have a few drawbacks such as proprietary spokes, and the C50 has better hubs. There is features on the other two that I don't care for.

Then comes the Oval 945 wheels which since is only an OEM item, very little real world information out there, but at $1100 seems like a great value. My current Oval 330 wheels have been very solid


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Shimano Dura Ace 9000 C50 Carbon Clincher Wheels - Pair | Merlin Cycles

They're on sale for a little under $1400 right now.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> Shimano Dura Ace 9000 C50 Carbon Clincher Wheels - Pair | Merlin Cycles
> 
> They're on sale for a little under $1400 right now.


Perfect! Just when I needed them


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I can get the C50 wheels for $1500 locally, I still have to pay tax but they will install them for free. 

But I can also get the RS80 C50 wheels for almost 1/2 that. I know the RS80 is a 10 spd wheel but I have a complete 105 10 spd drivetrain and no plans on major upgrades anytime soon. Worth considering the cheaper wheels or am I just wasting money


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

you really seem to not want to buy the Dura-Ace wheels. If you don't care to have all that they offer than go ahead and buy a cheap set of wheels.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Mr645 said:


> I can get the C50 wheels for $1500 locally, I still have to pay tax but they will install them for free.


Free installation on a set of wheels? Why would you _ever_ pay to install wheels? Does installation also include free air in the tires?



Mr645 said:


> I can also get the RS80 C50 wheels for almost 1/2 that. I know the RS80 is a 10 spd wheel but I have a complete 105 10 spd drivetrain and no plans on major upgrades anytime soon.


Buy the cheaper wheels.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Mr645 said:


> Everyone I talk do regarding the C50, Zipp 60, Mavic or Easton EC70 seem to love the Shimano Dura Ace C50 wheels. The Zipps also excellent but have a few drawbacks such as proprietary spokes, and the C50 has better hubs. There is features on the other two that I don't care for.
> 
> Then comes the Oval 945 wheels which since is only an OEM item, very little real world information out there, but at $1100 seems like a great value. My current Oval 330 wheels have been very solid


The Zipp 60 is one of the only wheels in your list that DOESN'T have proprietary spokes. They are very standard and easily obtainable Sapim CX-Ray Straight-pull spokes. You can get them from any place that sells Sapim spokes.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

tvad said:


> Free installation on a set of wheels? Why would you _ever_ pay to install wheels? Does installation also include free air in the tires?
> 
> 
> Buy the cheaper wheels.


The free install saves me time. Obviously tubes and tires are not much of an issue, but I don't have the cassette tool. But it is nice that I can bring in the bike and not even get dirty changing the wheels. 

So the difference between the RS80 C50 and the Dura Ace C50 is not much?


----------



## Troy G (Sep 30, 2013)

You are paying more for better hubs-dura ace. Think Cadillac versus Chevette. There is a reason you are paying more for the Dura Ace C50 versus the RS 81 C50.


----------



## simnorm (Jul 12, 2008)

I think that you guys are pretty harsh on the Ultegra hubs. Sure it's heavier and not as smooth as the DA but it's no junk hub.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

simnorm said:


> I think that you guys are pretty harsh on the Ultegra hubs. Sure it's heavier and not as smooth as the DA but it's no junk hub.


Have to agree. I'm not sure if there are differences in the tolerances or not but any weight savings from the Dura Ace is down to the titanium freehub body instead of steel (and instead of aluminum which can be gouged by the middle cogs).


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for any real world information. The RS81 11 spd C50 wheel is not much less then the Dura Ace C50. In this case I'll certainly go with the Dura Ace C50 wheels. 

But I can get a set of RS80 C50 10 spd wheels, 2013 left overs for $800, which is a lot less then the latest Dura Ace C50 wheelset. 

That's my consideration at this time. 

And a reminder, I am looking for durable, aerodynamic wheels. I ride in flat, windy conditions and often do long rides, 125-350 miles, so I need something that is well made, reliable and can handle rain, mud, whatever conditions I may run into and take it.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Mr645 said:


> The free install saves me time.


Saves you what? Maybe 15 minutes if you've never done it before. Why not use the extra cash to buy a chain whip and cassette tool and learn how to do it yourself?


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I would say it would take me at least 40 minutes to pull tires & tubes, swap out the cassette, remount tubes and tires, check the brakes and pads for proper adjustment, make any rear derailleur adjustments if needed. While this is certainly not a major issue, it is worth something to save me time and not have to get my hands dirty.

I am just wondering how big of a difference there is between the RS80 C50 wheel and the DuraAce C50 wheel. With a $700 price difference, I have to consider both options


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Mr645 said:


> The free install saves me time. Obviously tubes and tires are not much of an issue, but I don't have the cassette tool. But it is nice that I can bring in the bike and not even get dirty changing the wheels.


Good point.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

well, I ordered a set of RS80 C50 wheels. $770 delivered. I looked locally, no one had these wheels. The best deal I could find was the Dura Ace C50 for $1500+tax installed. I prefer to deal locally but this time the savings was significant. I was not worried about the weight difference and the RS 80 hopefully will be a well made, durable hub. I'll be putting these on myself


----------

